# Methil Power Station - Fife, Scotland



## rjg_scotland

Feeling the need to contribute something, here's a selection of photos from a visit with 'pincheck' and a mate to Methil Power Station - Fife, Scotland earlier this year.

The power station opened in the 60s and closed in the late 90s and was briefly used to test "clean coal" technology after. I find that a bit ironic considering it was originally running off dirty coal slurry.

The full set are here: http://pics.rguk.eu/methil_220208






*1.*





*2.*





*3.*





*4.*





*5.*





*6.*





*7.*





*8.*





*9.*





*10.*





*11.*





*12.*





*13.*





*14.*





*15.*

Continued...


----------



## krela

Superb!

It's nice to see stuff intact, I guess there's not the same demand for land up there.


----------



## rjg_scotland

Yeah if I remember right there's a bit of an issue with Methil, I think it's something to do with the fact that the place contains a lot of asbestos (P3 masks are a must) and it would take quite a bit of work to remove it and demolish the power station. I'm sure it'll happen eventually but it seems to be staying put for now


----------



## krela

rjg_scotland said:


> Yeah if I remember right there's a bit of an issue with Methil, I think it's something to do with the fact that the place contains a lot of asbestos (P3 masks are a must) and it would take quite a bit of work to remove it and demolish the power station. I'm sure it'll happen eventually but it seems to be staying put for now



See asbestos doesn't stop them around here, the value of land is worth the cost of the cleanup.

Not that they do it properly...


----------



## Shepy

Excellent report, great site and some sweet photos.

~Shepy


----------



## Pincheck

Its a really interesting place to see and work round as its so well in tacked including the stores where they have a stack of freshly wrapped turbine blades


----------



## rjg_scotland

I didn't get a picture of the blades but here's some of the store:


----------



## Cuban B.

I'd hate to end up behind the doors of the asbestos store  I can't say I've found many places with one of them.


----------



## Cerberus

Great report, looks a really cool place to visit.


----------



## wolfism

Cuban B. said:


> I'd hate to end up behind the doors of the asbestos store


You'd be quite safe in there – from fire, at least …


----------



## Pincheck

rjg_scotland said:


> I didn't get a picture of the blades but here's some of the store:




yes you did they are at the bottom of your pic mate 

this is them


----------



## rjg_scotland

Ahh, cool! Nice one


----------



## Foxylady

Very interesting site. Especially liked seeing the outside tanks...and the storage shot...drooling over those cogs! Excellent stuff!


----------



## Pincheck

yeh the place is impressive just due because 99% is still complete from the control rooms to the turbines to the base layer which has a lot of storage rooms and labs to check the slurry samples. people who get in won't be dissappointed but there is a great deal off hazzard involved with it due to salt air corrosion in places outside on walkways.


----------



## nivelo

Hi there,

I been waiting to see if anyone cracks this...
Glad to see it's finally explorable..!

I am heading up to glsgow for a few days, looking to have a look in this one.
So is anyone else around the area in mid july?


----------



## smileysal

Excellent work mate, really enjoyed seeing all the turbines and all the equiment still left there. Very nice seeing the bottles in the lab.

Great pics, really like this,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Zero

nivelo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I been waiting to see if anyone cracks this...
> Glad to see it's finally explorable..!
> 
> I am heading up to glsgow for a few days, looking to have a look in this one.
> So is anyone else around the area in mid july?



Your not planning to launch fireworks from it are you?


----------



## nivelo

Why would l do that to this site???

That seems pretty stupid.

I hear you are about to go somewhere and do that yourself... but anyway they are fun but in certain places where it will not ruin the location.... which is few and far between.


----------



## sheep2405

The only plac I know that I really seen good effects for fireworks is in a very big drain, and then they look spectacular.


----------



## Gunny

From last weeks local rag

http://www.fifetoday.co.uk/east-fife-mail-news/Demolition-plan-for-Methil-Power.4191948.jp


----------



## Virusman26

Bloody brilliant site mate, well done. Some amazing sights to be seen in there by the looks of it!!!


----------



## Pincheck

well i guess the place is on borrowed time ?


----------



## Bryag

Pincheck said:


> well i guess the place is on borrowed time ?



We are thinking about a visit later in the year. Hopefully the demo will not have started then (given the 2012 deadline)


----------



## spacepunk

Brilliant.


----------



## RiF

wolfism said:


> You'd be quite safe in there – from fire, at least …



hahahaha!


Great pic's!!


----------



## escortmad79

Not been to Methil for ages, is this still standing?


----------



## RichardB

I believe so.


----------



## Gunny

Yup was still there at 4.30 today anyway

http://www.fifetoday.co.uk/east-fife-mail-news/New-power-station-plan.5031588.jp


----------

